# jackd with OSS and USB DAC : error



## nadstaky (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello,

I've tried to use jackd with oss, but it does not work :


```
$ /usr/local/bin/jackd -r -m -doss -r44100 -p2048 -n3   
jackd 0.124.1
Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.
jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
loading driver ..
oss_driver: /dev/dsp : 0x1000/2/192000 (8192)
oss_driver: indevbuf 8192 B, outdevbuf 8192 B
oss_driver: not using barrier mode, (single thread)
OSS: read() failed: oss_driver.c@1102, count=-1/8192, errno=9
```

The solution to get rid of the error is to add -i0, but then I have no sound.

I've asked #jackd, they don't care... If any of you have an idea... I don't use OSS because I get crackles with my USB DAC.

Thanks,

Nad


----------

